# Schalungssteine ???????????



## koi-home-carsten (2. Nov. 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen..

Mal ne frage die Ahnung haben von schalungssteine um einen teich zu bauen....

Welche maße haben die ???
Was kosten die so.....????
Welche stärke müssen sie haben um einen teich stabil zu bauen ...

Maße des teiches 2m tiefe 6*4 m

Über anregengen und hilfe bin ich dankbar.....

gruß Carsten


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schalungssteine ???????????*

17,5er breit
50cm lang
ca 25 cm hoch

reichen sicher. 
Kannst ja noch armierung mit einbauen, was ich abe rnicht für nötig halte..


----------



## koi-home-carsten (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schalungssteine ???????????*

hallo chr1z
ja also für 1m² also 8stück....danke für die info....

gruß carsten


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schalungssteine ???????????*



> Kannst ja noch armierung mit einbauen, was ich abe rnicht für nötig halte



Ich schon !! Denn ansonsten könnte es dir passieren das der Wasserdruck dir die Steine einfach verschiebt. Wenn nicht der Wasserdruck , dann spätestens das Eis.
Deshalb Armierung senkrecht wie auch waagerecht miteinbauen. Alles andere
läuft unter Risiko.
Bei den Betonschalsteinen,- hier gibt es verschiedene. Die hier angegebenen Maße sind soweit korrekt.
Allerdings gibt es Betonschalsteine bei denen die Stirnseite offen ist, und solche bei denen sie geschlossen sind.
Welche für wen die besseren sind, das ist ne reine Geldfrage. Die einen sind um einige Cent billiger. Je nach Händler.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schalungssteine ???????????*

Ja okay gut bin von meinem Bachlauf ausgegangen.. da wird nicht so viel Druck wie in einem Teich herschen und es wird dort auch kein eis geben.


----------

